# Gareth Gates: I took too many steroids



## NordicNacho (Jun 27, 2007)

Pop star admits he tried too hard to beef up

Gareth Gates has admitted he took too many steroids in an effort to improve his physique. 

The 22-year-old, whose new single Changes is out now, says 18 months ago he was into body building in a big way. 

'I'd been on the steroids,' he admits. 'I was taking Creatine, which is a legal steroid, and I went through a stage of having that with lots of protein supplements and going to the gym five days a week. 

'It got to the point where I looked in the mirror and the size of my neck was just ridiculous. 

'So I had to say, "Woah", and ease off the gym a bit. That was about a year and a half ago and I haven't been since, so I'm back to my usual skinny self. I've still got the stretch marks...' 

The Pop Idol star reckons he's not self-obssessed though. 

'I take pride in my appearance,' he tells Celebs On Sunday, 'but I'm not vain, although lots of people would disagree. 

'I spend 10 minutes getting ready - and then about half an hour looking in the mirror!' 


Celebrity gossip: Gareth Gates: I took too many steroids - Now Magazine - for celebrity gossip, Big Brother, fashion & beauty secrets, recipes, diets, health, travel, blogs, free competitions and daily horoscopes


----------



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> 'I'd been on the steroids,' he admits. 'I was taking Creatine, which is a legal steroid, and I went through a stage of having that with lots of protein supplements and going to the gym five days a week.



wow, amino acids are classified as steroids now.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 27, 2007)

Prince said:


> wow, amino acids are classified as steroids now.




You could be going to jail Prince


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 27, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> I've still got the stretch marks...'





HOMO...

... He wishes!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 27, 2007)

Doesn't look like he ever had more than a nodding acquaintance with anything resembling a weight set.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 27, 2007)

it semms everyone on American Idol gets a record deal...u don't even have to win


----------



## squanto (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know which is gayer.... that he said those things, or that you actually found that somewhere in the interwebbernetwww


----------



## Mista (Jun 27, 2007)

Is your point to get me pissed off at this faggot, because it worked.


----------



## andyo (Jun 27, 2007)

Mista said:


> Is your point to get me pissed off at this faggot, because it worked.



Anyone missing the fact that he said that Creatine was a 'legal steroid' ? What a deusche.


----------



## Mista (Jun 27, 2007)

andyo said:


> Anyone missing the fact that he said that Creatine was a 'legal steroid' ? What a deusche.



No I didn't miss that.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 27, 2007)

Pathetic!


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2007)

what


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2007)

the


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2007)

fuck.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 27, 2007)

he


----------



## musclepump (Jun 27, 2007)

is


----------



## musclepump (Jun 27, 2007)

retarded


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2007)

true


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2007)

story


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 27, 2007)

Creatine is a legal steroid?  Is this guy fucking serious?

Where's Chris Benoit when you need him...


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 27, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> You could be going to jail Prince



We're all going to jail, son.


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 28, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Doesn't look like he ever had more than a nodding acquaintance with anything resembling a weight set.




I'm tucking this one away for future use


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 28, 2007)

>


Just when I thought there couldn't be anything more "gay" than Cock-Flavored chapstick


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 29, 2007)

Who the fuck is this guy?  Was he on American Idol or something?  Creatine huh, wow he was really hardcore!


----------



## the nut (Jun 29, 2007)

squanto said:


> I don't know which is gayer.... that he said those things, or that you actually found that somewhere in the interwebbernetwww


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Witchblade (Jun 29, 2007)

haters. he was hyo00oge1!1!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## rooptophunny (Jun 29, 2007)

i have no clue who this guy is? anyone know?


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 29, 2007)

he got HUGE just like Cutler


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 29, 2007)

I really want this guy to be kicked in the nuts for those comments.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 29, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> Just when I thought there couldn't be anything more "gay" than Cock-Flavored chapstick


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 29, 2007)

Little Wing said:


>




I've got a variety of fruit flavors as well


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Yea well shes a whore.


----------



## the nut (Jul 2, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Yea well shes a whore.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 3, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


>




Cock goes where?


----------

